# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  PYS Travel khởi hành tour Hà Giang 4 ngày 3 đêm dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4

## haphuong

*Hà Giang mùa tam giác mạch*
*(4 ngày 3 đêm)

**Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI - HÀ GIANG (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*7h sáng:* Đón khách tại Hà Nội, khởi hành đi Hà Giang, ăn trưa tại Tuyên Quang.
*Chiều:* Tiếp tục đến Hà Giang, trên đường tắm suối khoáng Thanh Hà - Vị Xuyên. Quý khách sẽ có những giây phút thư giãn tuyệt vời sau quãng đường dài, chuẩn bị tốt tinh thần để thưởng thức cảnh đẹp ngày hôm sau.
*Tối:* Ăn tối tại nhà hàng dân tộc ở thành phố Hà Giang, nghỉ đêm tại thành phố Hà Giang.
*NGÀY 02: HÀ GIANG – QUẢN BẠ – YÊN MINH – MÈO VẠC - ĐỒNG VĂN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng, xuất phát đi công viên địa chất cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn, trên đường quý khách thăm dốc Bắc Xum, cổng trời Quản Bạ, núi đôi Cô Tiên.
Ăn trưa tại Yên Minh.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tới Mèo Vạc, thăm quan thị trấn Mèo Vạc, thăm cổng trời Mã Pì Lèng (Nơi được mệnh danh là đệ nhất hùng quan của Việt Nam), tiếp theo quý khách tới Đồng Văn. Trên đường đi quý khách cũng sẽ được dừng chân thưởng lãm những đồng hoa tam giác mạch rực rỡ ngút ngàn giữa núi đá hùng vĩ.
*Tối:* Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại thị trấn Đồng Văn với đèn lồng lung linh phố cổ.
*NGÀY 03: ĐỒNG VĂN – YÊN MINH – HÀ GIANG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn, thăm quan phố cổ Đồng Văn – có niên đại hàng trăm năm tuổi, thăm quan chợ phiên Sà Phìn ở Đồng Văn, thăm quan dinh thự vua Mèo – Vương Chí Sình, thăm quan phố cổ người Mông ở Phố Cao, đến Sủng Là thăm quan làng dân tộc Mông trắng (nơi quay bộ phim “chuyện của Pao”), thăm cột cờ Lũng Cú - điểm cực bắc của tổ quốc.

*Trưa:* Dùng cơm trưa tại Yên Minh, tiếp tục hành trình về Hà Giang.
*Chiều:* Đến Hà Giang thăm quan một số làng dân tộc Tày xung quanh thành phố Hà Giang, về homestay nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.
*Ngày 04: HÀ GIANG – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng và khởi hành về Hà Nội, trên đường về quý khách ghé thăm quan ATK Tân Trào – đình Hồng Thái ở Tuyên Quang.
*Chiều:* Đến Hà Nội, chia tay quý khách - kết thúc chương trình du lịch Hà Giang - Cao nguyên đá 


*Giá tour trọn gói: 2,680,000 VNĐ/ khách*
*(Phụ thu ngày lễ,tết 250.000VNĐ/khách)*

*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM :*
-         Xe ôtô du lịch đảm bảo chất lượng, lái xe có kinh nghiệm vùng cao.
-         Ngủ tại khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn điều hòa, nóng lạnh, 02 người/phòng.
-         Các bữa ăn tại các nhà hàng: 100.000VNĐ/bữa chính; 30.000VNĐ/bữa phụ.
-         Vé thăm quan du lịch.
-         Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
-         Bảo hiểm du lịch
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
-         Đồ uống (bia, rượu), giặt là, điện thoại, bệnh viện và các chi phí khác của khách ngoài chương trình.
-         Phòng đơn.
*ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐẶT CHỖ VÀ HOÀN HỦY* 
-  Đặt chỗ 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành. Nếu hủy, báo trước 07 ngày. 
-  Báo hủy từ 7- 5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: Phạt 50% Tour. 
-  Báo hủy 3 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: Phạt 75% Tour 
-  Báo hủy sau thời gian trên phạt 100% Tour

*CHI PHÍ TRẺ EM* 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, miễn phí. 
- Trẻ em từ 5-11 tuổi, tính 75% chi phí người lớn. 
- Trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên, tính bằng chi phí người lớn. 



*LIÊN HỆ* 
*Nguyễn Hà Phương - Sales Excutive* 
*Email: phuong@pystravel.com* 
*Cell: (+84) 934.455.912/ 0913 424 990*
*Add: Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*

----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------

